# Frongoch Lead Mine - Mid Wales, April 2012



## Landsker (Apr 29, 2012)

Second mine of the day and another one that has had work done by Mr Fellows, Including providing a much drier way in by installing ladders in a shaft. 

Visited with cunningcorgi and a non member..


*

History


This is a quite famous lead and zinc mine situate near Pontrhydygroes in central Wales. Although mining at Frongoch started in the mid 1700 s, large scale mining did not commence until 1834 when it was taken over by the Lisburn Mines formed by John Taylor. In 1899 a new company, the Societe Anonyme Metallurgique of Leige took over and spent a lot of money on new plant and equipment. This was driven by electricity produced by a generating station purposely built and just down the road a mile to the west. 
The neighbouring mine of Wemyss was originally independent but was taken over by Frongoch mainly so as to be able to use the Wemyss adit for drainage. This was extended into the Frongoch workings and in one place had to be re-dialled which involved blasting out the floor, a feature to be seen in other mines in the area. Although originally a lead mine, its salvation in later years lay in zinc production with over 50,000 tons of blende being produced. 
Underground mining finally ceased about 1910, although in the 1920s the extensive dumps were removed for re treatment.*

1 The way in





2 Stope





3 Timbers, water was flowing at a fair speed here!





4 Kibble rod on wall, used to empty the kibble





5 And the kibble itself





6 Deads above passage





7 Flooded





8 Timbered, more of Mr Fellows Hard work





9 False Floor





10 Pick





11 Pump rods at the bottom of engine shaft






12 Mr frog must have gotten lost!






Another super mine and thanks to Roy Fellows for all his hard work!


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 29, 2012)

This looks amazing.
I love the colours down there.


----------



## muppet (Apr 29, 2012)

another cracking mine always look forward to another mine thanks for the post


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Frogs are cool, great find spotting that.

The caves are aewsome too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2012)

More great mine tunnel shots absolutely superb,does that one get a lot of fast flowing water through it?


----------



## Landsker (Apr 29, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> More great mine tunnel shots absolutely superb,does that one get a lot of fast flowing water through it?



The fast flowing bits were just above ankle depth, a lot of water comes in through the two shafts, but most seemed to be coming from that flooded stope. Not sure hat it's like in there after a heavy downpour though!


----------



## Winch It In (Apr 29, 2012)

Cracking set of pic's as usual walsh.


----------



## turner74 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great report i love old mines especially the colours


----------



## Landsker (Apr 30, 2012)

turner74 said:


> Great report i love old mines especially the colours



Me too, Probably why I spend so much time in them!


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great report. I would like to try a mine, but that first shot puts me of straight away.


----------



## Landsker (Apr 30, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> Great report. I would like to try a mine, but that first shot puts me of straight away.



Go for it, you won't look back!


----------



## the|td4 (May 8, 2012)

False floor... waa


----------



## King Al (May 8, 2012)

Fantastic Walsh! Fantastic


----------

